# In-Ceiling speaker installed in soffit



## smokey847 (Oct 15, 2011)

We are revamping our patio area a bit which is off of our sun room. I was wondering if anyone has ever heard of installing in-ceiling speakers in soffits? If so, could you provide some tips in doing so? Thanks!


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Get outdoor grade speakers.


----------



## lowvolter (Dec 1, 2011)

There are many different styles and brands of flush mount ceiling and wall speakers you can purchase....many different quality levels as well. Just do a search on google. It is definately do-able. Just install to the manufacturers specifications. If they require a back-box...typically they will come with it.


----------



## Mmfh (Apr 17, 2012)

I ran across a nice set of Marine speakers I use on our patio. They are completely sealed so water will not hurt them if you happen to get a lot of rain or whatever.

If you find a deal, they are nice looking white speakers, round and about 7" in diameter.

Good Luck!

Mm


----------



## USAF93 (Apr 22, 2012)

Just a suggestion but flush mounted speakers in the soffit may not project sound in the right direction. Plus, once you cut holes in the soffit if you ever have to replace the speakers you must use the same size or bigger. There are fully enclosed styles which attach using a bracket. Then you can angle them towards the center of the patio rather than toward the ground. They are more visible which may not be appealing to you. Just a suggestion. I use wireless speakers that I take out to the patio when I want to use them but I have considered a more permanent solution like yours. Good luck!


----------



## smokey847 (Oct 15, 2011)

Great. Thanks for the responses. Would anyone happen to be able to point to a picture of the in-ceilings in a soffit? Thanks!


----------



## M3 Pete (May 10, 2011)

http://www.outdoorspeakerdepot.com/

They have a photo of one in a soffit here

http://www.outdoorspeakerdepot.com/outdoor-in-ceiling-speakers.html


----------

